# Your Christmas list



## Michaela (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi everyone! I was just wondering what we're allgetting for Chrismas this year, (or buying for other people)! I'mgetting a new phone, the pink Samsung E900 :colors:





I also wanted another rabbit but I'm not allowed:rollseyes

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Linz_1987 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hehe! I want another rabbit aswell 

I have had to tell all my friends and family not to get me any presentsthis year , because i cant afford to buy them any :?I justbought a new car so that was my Christmas present to myself!But it also means I cant buy anyone a present this year :tears2:

I feel really horrible but I have no money what so ever at the moment and can hardly afford petrol to go to college in!'

I think I will just go and visit my friends on christmas and give them a hug instead lol.


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm...let's see...I didn't want much this year and it took a while to figure out what I TRULY did want...


An mp3 player
A goat harness
A goat cart
-Ellie


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 27, 2006)

The only thing I've asked for (from my son, whois a poor college kid right now) is a DVD...either 'The Lake House' or'The Three Lives of Thomasina'. I hinted that he can buy a used copyvery cheap...

And I haven't even begun to Christmas shop yet, other than to buy mydog a pull toy (which she got the day I purchased it :?), and a wintercoat for her. Oh well, at least the dog will have something to unwrapon Christmas morning...


----------



## Michaela (Nov 27, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Hi Michaela, I love that phone and since pink is my favoritecolour maybe I'll show that to my hubby, however I'm not sure if youcan get that one here in Canada.
> 
> I bought mysrelf a Christams present yesterday a new Digital Camera (sobeware lots of Good Pictures I hope to follow).
> 
> Susan:apollo:


No worries about more pictures! We love pictures!:colors:

It is a really nice phone, I just googled it to see if it is availablein Canada, only the black version of it came up (which is really nicetoo) but it came up onebay and they are for sale, from theUK, and will ship to Canada if that's any help!

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 27, 2006)

I want a new camera for my main pressie as I'vebecome such a photo-holic (I blame you guys!). I would love a reallyfast one with high mega pixels. Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2006)

I would love:

- Diamond stud earrings (Diamonique from QVC is just fine with me!)
- Digital camera (for more pics of our furry babies)
- Maybe some clothing gift certificates


----------



## Haley (Nov 27, 2006)

Im just asking for money to pay off some of Maxi's vet bills. *sigh*

And I told my bf that if Mrs. Tumnus is still there, I might like her as well. But I doubt that would happen..


----------



## missyscove (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, for my birthday I got a 30gb ipod, and mylaptop's hard drive is only 40gb, so, between my music, the sims 2 andone expansion pack (the one my brother got me for my birthday, theothers won't fit any more) and the other stuff I've got, my hard driveis about full. I mentioned to my dad that I was looking intoan external hard drive, he said okay, then suggested I just get a newlaptop, to which, of course, I was like, hey, sounds good,lol. 

Then he changed his mind and just wants to move my music to the desktopwhere his music is, but you can't sync two ipods from one computerwithout them having the same music on them, and the same playlists,ratings, etc. 

So, I really want an external hard drive. 

-perhaps I should explain, my dad is relatively wealthy and willbasically buy us whatever we want, I like to refer to them as "guiltpresents," though spending time with us is just too much for him, he'drather be working. People are always like, but you have goodstuff because he works so hard, and I'm like, I'd rather have a parent,so a bit of advice to parents out there, put the kids first, workafter.


----------



## turbotina (Nov 28, 2006)

I bought the main gift for the family - a new Laptop!

When we were in WDW this past Aug I saw my husband buy me three OffKilter CDs. I love their band. I have their other 2 CDs already.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2006)

I want a Flemish Giant, but that won't be happening.

The next thing on the list is a new digi camera that does video (for bunny videos!).


----------



## f_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Rupert was my early Christmas present from myboyfriend. And I picked out my present from my parentsalready - a new coat. Other than that, I haven't really askedfor anything.


----------



## samixXx (Nov 28, 2006)

missyscove
i just bought an external from pc world for 160euro its 400gb


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 28, 2006)

THIS IS MY *LONG* LIST!:








yeahthatAbercrombie skirt)




(abercrombie jeans)




(abercrombie PJ bottoms)




(abercrombie legwarmers)




(abercrombie jacket)





(anchormanthe DVD)





(beyonce'sbday album)



(converse)



(laptop)



(thisdog coat) (FOR MY DOG)



(thistiffany bracelet)



(ballerinapumps)

and some more(hee hee!)



LOL



xxestellexx

:sunshine:


----------



## samixXx (Nov 28, 2006)

nice jacket where are u getting it?


----------



## xxEstellexx (Nov 29, 2006)

ordering it off the abercrombie website!  hehe i :heart:abercrombie!:mrsthumper:





xxestellexx


----------



## lalena2148 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, my #1 on my list was a bunny...which I bought for myself so that's done. :bunnydance:

Other than that...I have no idea what I want (which is odd because Iusually have a long list by now). I'll have to browse online and searchfor some items. Frankly, I've spent more time shopping for stuff for mybuns and husband than looking for stuff for myself!

I was going to get my husband the Nintendo Wii, but...I don't think Ican fork over $250 for a gaming system plus $50/game at the currenttime. Oy..at least it's cheaper than Xbox 360 and PS3.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 29, 2006)

*lalena2148 wrote:*


> I was going to get my husband the Nintendo Wii, but...Idon't think I can fork over $250 for a gaming system plus $50/game atthe current time. Oy..at least it's cheaper than Xbox 360 andPS3.


My little brother is getting a Nintendo Wii for Christmas, I can'twait, it's going to be so cool!:colors: I don't want a PS3 or Xbox 360,they're too expensive, but the Wii controller is so cool, and I preferthe choice of games.

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## mambo101 (Nov 29, 2006)

Believe it or not, I asked for a vacuum cleaner so I don't have to keep borrowing my sisters to clean up all the bunnies mess.


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine is very long... but the main things are...a project red iPod nano, a new bunny!, lots of clothes, masterpiecemascara, a new digital cam (gold one i saw), a video camcorder and muchmuch more!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Dear Santa,

I've been a good girl all year, unless you count bullying the otherrabbits and the dog, throwing hissy fits and giving the slaves the butt.

Anyway, since I've been so good, could you bring me the following:

-50 pounds of Craisins with automatic dispenser
-A big bed like the human slaves have
-A sand box
-Two additional human slaves (I really only have one now and she's notfast enough for me. Sometimes I have to dump out my litter box to gether attention - sheesh!)


Also, can you put that stinky dog in your bag and take him to someother house? He is always following me around, sniffing and eating mypoos. It's just impossible to mark anything now. 

Love, 
Snuggy


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 1, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Hollie (Dec 4, 2006)

On my Xmas list this year is a PSP.... I reallywant the limited edition Pink one  The only thing is, I don't thinkthey're going to sell it over here. And I've asked for a bottle of YvesSaint Laurent's In Love Again perfume, if it's still available! I lovethat stuff 

As for my bunny's wishlists... well, they're keeping it prettysecretive, but I think they'd like some more cardboard boxes todestroy! They'll be getting lots of treats on Xmas day; maybe I can seeif there's a recipe for homemade ones someone on the internet. 

The budgies will be getting homemade seed bells, and the hamsters will be getting a new cage! 

My parents' dog will get either a new stuffed toy or some treats; it depends on what I find when I go to the pet shop


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 4, 2006)

Someone has posted a recipe for bunnie cookieson this forum somewhere. But finding it is another thingaltogether! Hopefully the person who posted it will post itagain here


----------



## samixXx (Dec 4, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *Remember, these are treats, so give them sparingly.

1 small carrot, pureed (can substitute apple or pear)
1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy
1 tbsp honey
1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder
1/4 cup ground oats, ground finely in a coffee grinder

Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powderand ground oats. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers betweensheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across).Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are notbrowning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in thewarm oven for an hour or so.


Enjoy 

*:~)* Jim


heres the link i bookmarked it 

*http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6085&amp;forum_id=1*


----------



## Michaela (Dec 11, 2006)

:bump

Just 14 days to go!:happydance

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Haley (Dec 11, 2006)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I've been a good girl all year, unless you count bullying the otherrabbits and the dog, throwing hissy fits and giving the slaves the butt.
> 
> ...




:great: :roflmao:


----------



## cheryl (Dec 11, 2006)

*Michaela wrote: *Just 14 days to go!:happydance



I know!,i can't believe how fast the year has gone.

This is also the last week of school,some schools have already finished though

The kids get 7 weeks holidays...YAY

Ahhhh for 7 weeks i won't have to hear myself say...."Jeremy..take youruniform off!"...half hour later....."Jeremy take your uniform off!"lol :disgust:



cheryl


----------



## Michaela (Dec 12, 2006)

7 weeks!:shock:We only get threeweeks! I suppose this is their summer holidays as well though, right?We get 8 weeks of in July and August.

Just 13 days now!:snowflake:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

World peace! 












... and maybe an editor and a pair of slippers. onder:


----------



## missyscove (Dec 13, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> 7 weeks!:shock:We only get three weeks! I supposethis is their summer holidays as well though, right? We get 8 weeks ofin July and August.
> 
> Just 13 days now!:snowflake:
> 
> Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny




2 weeks for me. 4 weeks for my brother. After I goback I have one regular week, then review week, then finals.Fun times.


----------



## Michaela (Dec 13, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 7weeks!:shock:We only get three weeks! I suppose this is theirsummer holidays as well though, right? We get 8 weeks of in July andAugust.
> ...


Are finals like exams then? I did my exams last week, so far I've got 6results, all A*. As you can imagine I'm quite pleased (for those ofyou who may not be familiar with our grades, A*, aka A star, is the topgrade, like A+ I suppose)

Aren't tests so fun!

Sas, yes I would love world peace for Christmas too, but I'm settlingfor a phoneAnd the promise of two more bunnies!

Michaela andthe girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Dec 13, 2006)

South Park DVD collection


----------



## Starina (Dec 16, 2006)

I am asking for only a couple things this year,my family isn't really doing a X-mas this year. (My FIL passed awayabout a month ago) That kind of puts a damper on the holidays thisyear. 



Angora yarn (I am a knitter) 

A tea starter set from Adiagio Teas

A knitting stitch dictionary

Day of the dead sugar skull molds



~Star~



PS Lalena, wait a few months after the X-mas rush, the price is goingto drop by $50 AND they are going to come out with theCOLORS!:bunnydance:


----------



## nangobi (Dec 17, 2006)

Hubby asked me 2 weeks ago what Iwanted. "Jewelry" was my reply. He's asked at least4 times since then and always my reply is the same - jewelry.A few days ago a customer comes in the shop and says he's just boughtthis amazing set of saucepans - lifetime guarantee - best thing sincesliced bread etc ... "Do you fancy a set of those,Mand? asks my hubby"Are they made of 22 carat gold", I ask?

Watch this space......

Best wishes to you all for Christmas and a very happy New Year.

Amanda


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 17, 2006)

Hehe, nangobi...I've been asking my husband forthe same dang pair of diamond (well, Diamonique from QVC) earrings fortwo Christmases and three Anniversaries now, and they never turn up asa gift.

So, this year, I finally sat down, went to the site where the earringsare located, told him that as the financial guru of the household, Iknow we can afford them, and told him that if we had any chance of themgetting here anytime close to Christmas, we better order themNOW. So, my earrings are officially finally ordered, and thisyear I will finally get them! Hehe! 

With my husband, no amount of reminding and hinting will do thetrick. Sitting down and showing him the item, the fact thatwe can afford it, and that we better get it NOW is what does the trick,hehe!

Yes, it takes away from the surprise, but hey, it's okay in thelongrun. The fact remains that my wonderful husband is givingthem to me. 

Now, I don't want to sound like he's horrible, or anything...he's atotal prince! He's just weary of spending money, and Iactually value that much more than a man who will spend willy-nilly,and lose all our money. Not to mention, he's done all hisshopping on Christmas Eve since he can remember (his parents did it,even!), so he's not used to planning ahead for holidays. Ican understand it...but sometimes it drives me a tad crazy!


----------



## nangobi (Dec 18, 2006)

Maherwoman

My husband's pretty good too - but I don't think it's healthy to let them know you think that.

And I have to change my wish list now too cos I went home lunchtime andthe dishwasher has leaked all over the kitchen - I've been tellingmyself all afternoon thatI can live without thejewelry, but NOT the dishwasher!

Nangobi


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 21, 2006)

Hehe...I know what you mean!! 
*
nangobi wrote: *


> And I have to change my wish list now too cos I went home lunchtime andthe dishwasher has leaked all over the kitchen - I've been tellingmyself all afternoon thatI can live without thejewelry, but NOT the dishwasher!
> 
> Nangobi


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I told my Better Half when we bought Mongothat he was All I wanted for Christmas Plus his NIC House,fedder,Waterbottle,bunny food, treatsand of coarse his litter box.:roflmao:

Since then I've gotten Daisy, her NIC Home and all the trimmings andnowanother Bunny,Pebbles iscoming Home in just 2more days! :woohoo

So I've gottten everything I asked for X 3 so I'm one Happy Camper and won't push my Luck any futher! :laugh:



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

Mike, youre getting another one?! Thats awesome!

Ive changed my wish list..all I want is a healthy Max :?


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

Aw Mike....I thought you wanted all these lionheads......I was just getting a box big enough to ship them to you...

(Folks..that is ONLY a joke - I know enough to not ship rabbits in a box).

Seriously, I know what I'm getting for Christmas because I ordered it with my husband's encouragement...

...the 7th Season of West Wing on DVD.

I also just recently bought about $300 of new clothes and I asked hubbyto consider those my Christmas present. I don't buy clothes very oftenbut when I do - I spend about that much...

West Wing should be arriving tomorrow and since I know Eric likes it asmuch as I do (and he leaves for his girlfriend's place on the 26th) -we'll be opening it as soon as it comes!

Peg


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 21, 2006)

Haley &amp; TinysMom


I guess some of you didn't seeor forgot about her,:craziness:roflmao:I'm gettingMongo's Little Sister this Saturday, her pics are in his Blog. :wink


Thiswas Planed the day I picked Mongo up.:yes:

Here she is Again!











*Tinysmom*

Oh! Yes I would Still Love one of your LionLops!:inlove:





MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Dec 21, 2006)

Chad and I allready got our cristmas gift toeach other,our:inlove: happy healthy Nuggles back! What morecould we possibly want?:hug:



Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles 

all Foster buns!:reindeertongue:


----------



## samixXx (Dec 21, 2006)

healthy bunnys for me too please:nerves1


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

*samixXx wrote: *


> healthy bunnys for me too please:nerves1


:yeahthatHealthy bunnies for us all would be the best gift anyone could ask forray:


----------



## nermal71 (Dec 21, 2006)

Christmas list...ROFL...every year dear hubbyasks for a list. I make up a list. Hecomplains my list is too specific. So I make a moregeneral list. That list doesn't give him enoughideas. Now the man has been married to me for over 16 years,but hey ok.....so this year I made a list. It'salmost two pages long goes from generic tospecific. He still had complaints aboutit. I finally told him " Buy me what you want cause Iobviously am not writing down what you want me to get you" and I stuckmy tongue out at him. The boys (15, 14 and 12) are roaringwith laughter. It seems my hubby wants me to put down a listof all expensive things. That's NOT me. I am happywith bubble bath ( I put down 6 gallons just to be a brat), a goodbook, some nice scented candles, new jammes and maybe a newperfume. I don't like expensive jewelry as I tendto lose it. I drive a school bus, climbaround under the engine and spend a good portion of my day freezing mytookis off and dealing with 71 kids ona 71 passengerbus. When I'm not in the bus I'm at home,teaching my own sons, trying to do housework and cook supper.I just want stuff to relax. I love himthough. And I know that next year, we'll repeatthis all over again. And it's awesome :elephant:


----------



## shye (Dec 22, 2006)

Dear Santa,

I want happy healthy bunnys for all my bunny buddies here on the ROleaseplease::bow

I have been extra good this year! So, I just might get this christmas wish!!!:santawink:

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

And all the foster buns!:bunnynurse:

:grouphug


----------



## Nessa1487 (Dec 22, 2006)

This year I'd like to get better..Unfortunately,I was diagnosed with cancer last month. So,that's my top wish. Otherthan that? I'd really like the Marx Brothers silver edition..


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh no! Nessa, I hope you get better soon. ray:

For Christmas, I want an amazingly easy bond between Oberon and theFairie Girls. Or heck, just no aggression please.Then I can keep him!


----------



## shye (Dec 22, 2006)

Nessa,

So sorry to here that:shock::sad:Hope you get well soon!!


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 22, 2006)

*Nessa*

I'm So Sorry thatyou werediagnosedcancer andYou'll beincluded inmy nightly Prayers !ray:

May God Bless You And I hope You get well Soon.:bestwishes:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 22, 2006)

Get well soon, Nessa. Have a super Christams! ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2006)

Well I wanted Dallas. Got that.

I wanted Digital cam to take bunny pics. Check got that. It also takes videos. So double check.

Anything else is just extra. 



I am more happy than I have been in a long time.


----------



## shye (Dec 22, 2006)

:great:Happy is the best way to be!!:santawink:

Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles

And all foster buns!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 22, 2006)

Very!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 23, 2006)

Good morning from myself, Mookie Moonpie and Benji Buttons !

For Christmas this year I want peace and goodwill to all familymembers, lots of smiley happy faces, and that warm feeling in yourheart that you get when you think of Christmasses past.

We're bunny sitting for Christmas - a lady at work was unable to gether rabbits into a "rabbit hotel" so I came to the rescue.It's a pleasure to have two more buns to look after, but they're so BIGcompared to Mookie and Ben .. (Mookie is a Holland Lop and Benji aNetherland Dwarf) ... These two, Toffee - a stunningly beautiful Rex,and Reggie, a mini lop, look three times the size of my two!Heh! (More to cuddle)

Toffee is very stressy and starts to panic breathe when you pick herup, so she's being left for a bit to settle in before I get acuddle. Reggie on the other hand is the easiest rabbit totrance and totally zonks out in your arms. 

It's going to be fun ! 

My two are both stood looking out of their cage quite clearly worried that they are being replaced .. bless them.


----------



## shye (Dec 23, 2006)

Saffy,

Bunny sitting is the best sitting! I foster for a kill free animalrescue, they take in mostly Ferrets, Parrots, reptiles, and sugargliders. Not exactlya bunnys choice ofbuddys.:shock:So, when a bunny is in need of rescue they callme first and of course I am more than willing. The past 2 months havebeen our biggest foster number so far in the past 3 yrs that we havebeen doing it. We have 5 foster kid!!and a week ago one ofour fosters had her babies!! That brings us to 8 fosters and our 2girls!! I love every second of it.Our family and friends think that anyone who wouldhave 10 indoor rabbits, 2 lrg dogs, a cat, 4birds,3 fish, (and of course the random guiniepigs we babysit for people going out of town)in a small 3 bed room homehas got to be completely:craziness. I agree that itsounds like alot when you name all of them while counting on yourfingers but really it doest feel like it to us. I know that my fosterkids will eventualy find a forever home and that is what is stressfulto me! What will I do without all 10 bunnys!:dunnoThey arewhat I do. They are who I am. I just cant get enough of them!!! To knowme is to luv my bunnys:woohooSo to you I say, Congradulations on thechance you have to do the bunny sitting! I love the extra cuddles fromthe lovey ones and I have all the patience for the ones who try to killme when I offer them a treat:nerves1. :bow

Life is just complete when one becomes a true bunny slave!!:bow



Merry Christmas to you your buns and your tempbunnys!:giftsmiley:Smiles to all of you from all of us!

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

And all the foster buns!! Enjoy!


----------



## grumpybabies (Dec 23, 2006)

I am a very lucky girl this year, my mum hasjust bought me a quite expensive car and i'm allowed to keep all 6 ofmy bun babies and i can't decide what i'm more excited about!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 23, 2006)

*Saffy wrote: *


> Good morning from myself, Mookie Moonpie and Benji Buttons !



Hi Saffy! Goodto hear from youagain. Have the besttime bunnysitting the newones. How long areyou keepingthem? Hopeall of them have a Merry Christmas.

Nessa, I pray you get your wish. ray:



And that everybun hashealthy bunnies. Pebbleshad some sneezing last week,and after seeing asuper Vet and gettingsome antibiotics, herrespiratory infection is clearingup. I know Pebbles isgetting better, because Iam getting the:bunnybutt: afterI give her themedicine.





What I want forChristmas? WellI got my camera (NikonD200) last year, andI am stillgrinning from ear toear. :sunshine:

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh, I just realized I got a Christmas presentthat's super spectaculer...though the present won't be arriving forabout three months. 

And that present would be a third, beautiful, sweet, goofy bunny namedTrixie! It's funny...I promised my husband when we rescuedFlower that we wouldn't have another...but I just can't resist thosefloppy ears!! And I'm certainly not someone to say no to abun in need!! 

I'm excited to get my bunny Christmas present...it'll be funny to seewhat my kitties think of a black &amp; white bun. They'restill simply _fascinated _with Flower being white...it's reallyfunny to me. They visit her cage _way_ more often thanthey visit Maisie's. Of course, it could also be that Maisieis so good at blending in with her shreddies. I call her mylittle shadow...she's so great at pretending to be a shadow...sometimesI have to spot her because the fur that lines her nose in just thatthin line of fur that the nose covers when she's not twitching it iswhite...so when she twitches her nose, I get a little whiteflash.  Look for the nose!


----------



## shye (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.starz.com/features/christmasstory

Happy Holidays everyone!

Shye, Nuggles, Nibbles

All foster kids!!!


----------

